
Ask HN: Who do you make a complaint to about a missing privacy policy? - undefined3840
I’m currently trying to answers about personal data collection from a well funded finance app I’m using that shockingly does not have a proper privacy policy on their website. They are suggesting their banking partner’s privacy notice is the same as their own, but that notice doesn’t cover the company’s website or app.
======
jacquesm
Typically the CCO, the 'Chief Compliance Officer' of the company, and if that
doesn't work escalate to the local data protection authority or equivalent.

Note that quite often privacy policies get 'lost' in website updates so
usually companies will be quite happy if you point this out to them.

